# Allergic to bett water?



## Madtex (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I don't know where to post this, so feel free to move it around if it should be somewhere else...

This time, my question is about me... is it possible to be allergic to betta water or something that's in an aquarium?

I have a Biorb Flow 3 gal. and I swear each time I have to do something in it, I feel faint :/

Again yesterday, I had to make a small change in my tank, and I got dizzy for a while afterwards.

Is it because the tank is enclosed and there is not enough ventilation, so when I open it, all the "gases" go to my head?

Makes me think that I shouldn't put the light back, replace it so there is always an opening at the top(?)

Any ideas?

Thanks! 

Oops, betta water


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

What is in your aquarium? Everything from plants to decorations to food affects water composition.

Also, while working in the tank, do you bend over at all? If so, the head rush of standing straight afterwards may cause dizziness.

I think it's unlikely that you are truly "allergic" to anything in the tank, as dizziness is not a typical symptom of most allergies.


----------



## Madtex (Apr 18, 2016)

I have volcanic rock as the substrate, fake plants, 3 moss balls and 3 more different moss, and 3 pieces of Indian Almond leaf.

I know it's not because I bend over, it's like if I smelled something or touched something, and feel dizzy for a good while afterwards (up to a few hours).

I'm wondering if it has to do with the substrate, the volcanic rocks... could there be something released by these rocks that affects me?


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I would suspect the plants before the substrate. Have you always used the almond leaves? Have you always felt dizzy, or can you trace it back to the time you added one of those plants. 

Also, do you have shrimp? some people are highly allergic to shellfish.


----------



## Madtex (Apr 18, 2016)

Plants are silk? Just started using the almond leaves 2 weeks ago, but the same feeling happened before I got them, so I'm sure it can't be that.

No shrimp, and I know I'm not allergic to shellfish :/

I think the smell of some products is just too strong for me. I treated one of my bettas with Melafix and I think the smell of it is part of my problem... it smells so strong! maybe because my tank is plastic, it absorbs the smell and that's what makes me dizzy?


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I know a lot of people have problems with smells. Maybe it's your water conditioner or food? Both of mine stink.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

ah..ok. Yeah sometimes cleaners do that to me. Plastic does off-gas when its new. maybe it will improve with time. Do you have to use chemicals? I have only ever used water and a conditioner. Some of those meds ppl use on fish are carcinogenic and as harsh as this may sound, I would rather lose a fish than do something to make myself sick. I have kids to take care of...fish aren't gonna raise them for me.


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

Could it be heat-related? Working on a heated tank in summer isn't the easiest.


----------



## Madtex (Apr 18, 2016)

So here I am, feeling dizzy again after i made a few changes to one of my tanks :/


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

This isn't meant to be offensive, but are you sure it's not psychological? As in you anticipate that you will feel light-headed and so sort of mentally talk yourself into feeling light-headed every time you are doing maintenance on your tank? 

For example, one of our chickens once suffered a traumatic injury, and one of its toes came off in my hand. Obviously not a pleasant experience, and at the time I felt like I was going to pass out. After the chicken went to the vet and came home, we had to clean the wound, and I completely psyched myself out about it, and almost passed out a couple of times, even though the chicken was fine and I'd seen much worse injuries without any reaction at all.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

When was the last time you got your blood sugar tested? 
I do agree with LittleBettaFish, sometimes things are stuck subliminally in our brain....we have no control of it.
Maybe put a fan near the area, disperse what you may believe could be affecting you.

Id suggest a full blood panel workup for you!
Maybe you are also ready for a good eye exam, could be like a vertigo effect if your eyes are screwy-louie.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Ditto on getting your blood sugar checked. I have low blood sugar and often when I do strenuous activities I feel faint! Next time try eating a little something right before you do the water change and see if that helps. You should also set up an appointment with the doc . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Autumncrossing said:


> Ditto on getting your blood sugar checked. I have low blood sugar and often when I do strenuous activities I feel faint! Next time try eating a little something right before you do the water change and see if that helps. You should also set up an appointment with the doc .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eat more clean protein, hard boiled eggs, cheese, try it out, if it works, your sugar is probably off or eyes are causing a vertigo effect. 

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------

